# Brute 523 Auger Bearing



## Gorson (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am diagnosing a short-throwing issue on my Brute (NOMA) 523 snowblower. My research has shown this same blower was sold under several different names and brands: Spirit Grand Prix 523, Craftsman, Murray, and others. After splitting the blower in two I noticed significant play in the auger shaft (the one connected to the auger pulley). The bearing has failed. According to the local shop, the part is both the bearing and the flange it is pressed into and they want $60 for the part. I was able to remove the bearing from the flange without much fuss and am now looking for a replacement for the bearing itself.

Here are a few pictures:




























As you can see it's a keyed bearing with measurements of 2" O.D., .878" I.D., and .6" width (according to a digital caliper). Does anyone have a good source for this bearing?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Type in ball bearings, or go to an autoparts store, most of them have some stock, or access to bearings. Bring your sample, it has numbers on the seal, between the races. You might be able to read it if you clean it up, ether side. It looks like a popular bearing. You might not the slot for the keyway. You might be able to find a manual on line, since it is in the Murray family.
Sid


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Clean up the bearing with a wire wheel and look for an industry number stamped on it or on the rubber seal. .875 is 7/8 shaft size which I would likely surmise you have. Keyed shaft bearings are typically via pillow block so start searching with that terminology. Most likely 3/16 or 1/4" key.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's a Noma List from a Company I use. I'll bet If you Call Them, They Can Help. Murray/Noma/ Sears 
FWIW, I replaced something similar at one point without using the keyway with No Issues.
http://www.usabearingsandbelts.com/...lower-thrower-bearings/murray-noma-sears.html


----------



## Gorson (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I did not see any markings at first (I was looking on the races) but after cleaning up the seal area a bit I can actually see some tiny markings on it! I found a bearing supplier fairly close to here and will take it over there to see if they have a replacement. Good to know that if I can't find a keyed one a normal bearing should work. Thanks guys, I will report back with the part number for the replacement should anyone else need the information.


----------



## Gorson (Nov 14, 2017)

I went to the bearing supplier yesterday. He can get me the exact bearing, but that supplier requires a minimum order of 5 or 10 so that's out. He did have a non-keyed bearing in the correct size (though they want $25 for it). This bearing would be "press fit" and tighter on the shaft. However, what to do with the key on the shaft? Remove the key, cut it shorter, install bearing, then install the key and pulley? The shaft looks like this:










I'm going to call the supplier Jackmels listed to see if they can do better than $25.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Gorson said:


> However, what to do with the key on the shaft? Remove the key, cut it shorter, install bearing, then install the key and pulley? The shaft looks like this:.


Yessiree and clean/polish the shaft


----------



## Gorson (Nov 14, 2017)

I found an exact replacement, with thanks to this blog:

Rouge River Workshop: Noma Gran Prix Snow Blower -- Impeller Bearing Failure

The part is referred to as a "44-053: 9648/780048 Canadiana Keyed Bearing". I found one on Ebay for $17 shipped. Not bad!


----------

